# Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer



## Unregistriert (18 Dezember 2007)

Heute kam diese Nachricht über Autoscout24:
Sehr geehrte/r D. T.r,

ein Autoscout24-Besucher interessiert sich für Ihr angebotenes Fahrzeug und schickt Ihnen diese Mail.


Der Interessent bezieht sich auf folgendes Inserat:

**MEIN AUTO**

Weitere Fragen:
Guten Nabend,
Ich hätte Intresse an Ihren Audi, bitte um Rückruf:0137713113388
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
S. F.
Bitte kontaktieren Sie ihn unter:
          Name: S*  F* 
        E-Mail: ****@live.de
       Telefon: 0137713113388
Viel Erfolg für den Verkauf Ihres Fahrzeuges wünscht Ihnen,
Ihr AutoScout24-Team


----------



## blowfish (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Heute kam diese Nachricht über Autoscout24:



Ich denke erstmal nicht, dass dahinter autoscout24 steckt. Da wird einer darüber diese Mail geschickt haben, dass man die 01377... dann anwählen soll. Währe Interessant, was autoscout24 dazu schreibt, wenn man als Mitglied an sie schreibt und diese Zuschrift meldet.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Hallo!

Schauen wir bei der Bundesnetzagentur nach:


> (0)137 700 bis (0)137 729
> Tarifziffer: 7
> 
> Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
> ...



Warum wundert mich das nicht?

Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Das bedeutet für den unregistrierten Betroffenen, dass er sich an mcn-tele wenden kann, um zu erfahren, wer hinter der Nummer steckt.
infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte als Antwort auf meine Inserat bei Autoscout ebenso folgende Nachricht:
Guten Nabend,
Ich hätte Intresse an Ihren BMW, bitte um Rückruf:0137713113****
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
******
Bitte kontaktieren Sie ihn unter:
Name: S.  F. 
E-Mail: ***@live.de
Telefon: 013771311****


Hier sollte man auf keinen Fall zurückrufen, da Dialer-Nummer mit mehr als 2 € pro minute!!!
Grüsse. F.A.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Das bedeutet für den unregistrierten Betroffenen, dass er sich an mcn-tele wenden kann, um zu erfahren, wer hinter der Nummer steckt.
infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com

PS: Könnten bitte Unregistrierte sich melden, wenn sie eine derartige Anfrage machen (und natürlich das Ergebnis bekannt geben)


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Hatte diese mail auch heute

Weitere Fragen:
Guten Nabend,
Ich hätte Intresse an Ihren Fiat, bitte um Rückruf:0137713113388
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
S. F.
Bitte kontaktieren Sie ihn unter:
Name: S. F.
E-Mail: [email protected]
Telefon: 0137713113388
Viel Erfolg für den Verkauf Ihres Fahrzeuges wünscht Ihnen,

Was kan man da machen


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Hallo,

ich habe auch gerade über eine Anzeige, die ich bei Autoscout geschaltet habe, solch
mail erhalten.

Ich sollte die Nummer: 0137713113388  anrufen.

Doch ich wurde stutzig und schaute erst mal ins Internet.

So kam ich auf diese tolle Seite/Forum und sage danke an alle die hier schreiben oder das Thema bearbeiten/aufgreifen.

Grüße
radino





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Heute kam diese Nachricht über Autoscout24:
> Sehr geehrte/r D. T.r,
> 
> ein Autoscout24-Besucher interessiert sich für Ihr angebotenes Fahrzeug und schickt Ihnen diese Mail.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

auch ich bekam diese nachricht !!!

kam öffters vor... mit ähnlichen nummern... schade das die leute von autoscout da nicht gleich aktiv werden.

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Ich bekam auch folgende Mail:



> Der Interessent bezieht sich auf folgendes Inserat:
> 
> Fiat Punto, 4/5-Türer, 11/2000
> Schwarz, 88600 km, EUR 4800,-
> ...


_Name und Mailadresse aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Franziska (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Der Anruf kostet 1 Euro pro Anruf.

Der Anruf kann weitergeleitet werden:
h*tp://w*w.mcn-tele.com/pdf/Datenblatt_0137.pdf

Es geht hier wohl um die  "Kundenakzeptanz".


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

BEI MIR GENAU DAS SELBE:


> Guten Nabend,
> Ich hÃ¤tte Intresse an Ihren Ford, bitte um RÃ¼ckruf:0137713113388
> Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼ÃŸen
> S. F.
> ...



_Mailadresse und Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Bitte bei infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com fragen, wer der Nutzniesser ist. Und diese Mail bitte gleich an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de schicken. Außerdem bitte hier melden, falls bekannt wird, wer der Nutzniesser ist. "Ich auch" rufen ist zu wenig.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Guten Abend Leidensgenossen,
mich hat´s eben auch erwischt, leider hab ich nicht vorher nachgeschaut was das für eine Nummer ist und werde wohl zahlen müssen.

Der Interessent bezieht sich auf folgendes Inserat:

HDPIC Santamo, Kombi / Van, 03/2000
Grün, 161000 km, EUR 3800,-

Weitere Fragen:
Guten Nabend,
Ich hätte Intresse an Ihren HDPIC, bitte um Rückruf:0137713113388 Mit freundlichen Grüßen [....]  Bitte kontaktieren Sie ihn unter:
           [......]
        Telefon: 0137713113388

*Bitte keine persönlichen Daten posten. Das nächste Posting mit solchen Angaben wird ohne Vorwarnung gelöscht. MOD/BR*


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Hört sich so an als ob Du dort angerufen hast.
Der Anruf an sich ist nicht teuer. Es sei denn, Du hast irgendwelche Tasten gedrückt oder wurdest auf ein "Kennwort" hin weitergeleitet.
Es wäre schön, wenn Du diesen Anruf hier genau schildern könntest.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Lasst doch das dümmliche Posten des namens, sondern fragt bei infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com nach, wer der Nutzniesser der 0137713113388 ist
Danke. (Dies dann hier posten, aber OHNE NAMEN)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=215799#post215799


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Na toll, ich habe auch so eine Mail bekommen.

(Guten Nabend, Ich hätte Intresse an Ihren Honda, 
bitte um Rückruf:01377XXXXXXXX Mit freundlichen Grüßen...)

Die "Dame" scheint sich ja für viele Autos zu interessieren.

*grübel*


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die "Dame" scheint sich ja für viele Autos zu interessieren.


Eben. "Die Dame" gibt es ja vielleicht gar nicht, wohl aber den Nutzniesser der Aktion. Wer das ist, verrät infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com den Betroffenen (wahrscheinlich schneller als rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de - wobei auch dort dringend eine Beschwerde gemacht werden sollte).
Das *grübeln* kann danach gerne fortgesetzt werden


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Eben. "Die Dame" gibt es ja vielleicht gar nicht, wohl aber den Nutzniesser der Aktion. Wer das ist, verrät infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com den Betroffenen (wahrscheinlich schneller als rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de - wobei auch dort dringend eine Beschwerde gemacht werden sollte).
> Das *grübeln* kann danach gerne fortgesetzt werden



Lass es Aka-Aka, nach jeder Antwort von dir kam wieder so ein "trolliges" Posting. Hier scheint keiner ausser dir interessiert zu sein wer dahinter steckt.

Gruß und schönes Fest Marco


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lass es Aka-Aka, nach jeder Antwort von dir kam wieder so ein "trolliges" Posting.


Kein Wunder! Wieder einmal haben wir da jemandem in die Suppe gespuckt... Was ich jetzt noch gerne wissen würde: Hat jemand Strafanzeige gestellt? Bei welcher Polizeidienststelle? Ich bitte dringend darum, dies hier kurz mitzuteilen. Danke! (per PN oder Stadt/Dienststelle angeben). Ich würde gerne noch etwas Salz in deren Suppe schütten


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Sehr hilflich!!! Habe gleiche Mitteilung, aber rufe ich gar nicht!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

wem gehörte die Nummer denn jetzt???
0137713113388
Hat denn niemand bei MCN-tele.com gefragt?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=139637&posted=1


----------



## CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Heute erhielt ich ein Schreiben der mcn tele.com, in dem mir mitgeteilt wird, dass die Rufnummer 0137-713113388 an eine

*Firma
QuestNet GmbH
Offenbachstr. 1
81241 München*

vermietet wurde. 

Gleichzeitig setzte man mich darüber in Kenntnis, dass das genannte Unternehmen womöglich diese Rufnummer ebenfalls weiter vermietet haben könnte.

Da ich an die Firma mcn tele.com in letzter Zeit keine entsprechende Anfrage richtete (die letzte datiert ca. 12 Monate zurück), nehme ich an, dass die mcn tele.com wohl den Adressaten verwechselte. Vielleicht erinnert sich bei Antispam jemand an eine entsprechende Anfrage.

Ich melde grundsätzlich derartige Vorgänge nur noch der BNetzA, da ich keine Lust habe, mich von Telekombetrügern aller Art veräppeln zu lassen. Erfahrungsgemäß werden diese Rufnummern ja unendlich weitergereicht, sodaß schlussendlich der Mann im Mond oder die kleinen grünen Männchen vom Mars die Letztverantwortlichen sind.

Dass es soweit kommen konnte, verdanken wir dem Bundesminister für Wirtschaft, dem Glose Michel, dem Bundesminister für Landwirtschaft, dem Seehofer Horsti, sowie dem zahnlosen Papiertiger genannt BNetzA.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

"IhreServiceNummer.de - QuestNet GmbH"

[noparse]http://www.ihreservicenummer.de/0137-module.asp[/noparse]

Mit der "individuellen Programmierung" lässt sich sicher einiges machen.
(Tastendruck, Keyword ...)


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Zu Dialerzeiten bestanden klare Verbindungen zwischen Questnet (inklusive deren offiziellen und inoffiziellen Partnern) und MCN (inklusive deren offiziellen und inoffiziellen Partnern). Der Geschäftsführer der Questnet war im Vorstand der "Q1 Deutschland AG", bis er im April 2004 ausgeschieden ist, nachdem er für 2003 nicht entlastet worden war.

Im Jahr 2003 gab es eine "strategische Partnerschaft" zwischen der "Q1 Carrier AG" und deren Tochtergesellschaft "MCN-Tele". Ob diese enge Beziehung zwischen MCN und Questnet nach dem Ausscheiden des Questnet-Geschäftsführers hinaus Bestand hat(te), ist mir nicht bekannt.


CostaBlancaSpammer-Fan schrieb:


> Dass es soweit kommen konnte, verdanken wir dem Bundesminister für Wirtschaft, dem Glose Michel, dem Bundesminister für Landwirtschaft, dem Seehofer Horsti, sowie dem zahnlosen Papiertiger genannt BNetzA.


Jein. Mehrwertdienste wurden in Deutschland zunächst 1991 in NRW eingeführt, 1993 dann bundesweit. 
Bis 31.12.1995 war die Rechtsgrundlage § 28 VII TKV und ein Verhaltenskodex (SRG). Nachdem längst klar war, dass und wie international agierende Kriminelle das ungeschützte Systemn der MWD missbrauchen, wurde das "Feigenblatt" der freiwilligen Regulierung in Deutschland eingeführt: Am 07.10.1997 kam es zur Gründung des FST e.V. - über diesen Verein und seine Bedeutung kann ich hier nicht sprechen, ohne... 

Einer der großen Befürworter von Innovationen und Modernisierungen ist der ehemalige MP von NRW, Herr Clement. Als er 2005 anlässlich der Eröffnung der IFA massiv die Digitalisierung von Rundfunk usw. und Innovationenb  forderte, dachte er auch an Mehrwertdienste.
"Wir könnten digital bis zu zehnmal so viele Programme ausstrahlen wie bisher, von den Mehrwertdiensten ganz zu schweigen."
http://www.bmwi.de/BMWi/Navigation/Presse/reden-und-statements,did=75668,render=renderPrint.html

In seiner Zeit als Ministerpräsident von 1998-2002 hatte er übrigens einen Medienberater, das war der Herr Prof. Dr. Thoma. Der ist als Aufsichtsratsmitglied der Q1 AG ja gar nicht so weit weg vom Thema MCN & Questnet


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*



> Die QuestNet hat bereits in der Vergangenheit als Sub-Unternehmer für die MCN-tele.com
> die Live-Sendung "Jack Point Jack" von RTL2 mit Ihrer Voting Plattform realisiert.



[noparse]http://www.questnet.de/serviceleistungen.asp[/noparse]


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Jaja 





> Wir machen nicht nur Dialer, wir machen auch seriöse Sachen



@CostaBlancaFan
Ich kenne jedenfalls den, der die Anfrage gestellt hat. Danke Dir für die Antwort. Du solltest MCN eine Kostenrechnung für Deine Botendienste schicken. Ich schlage 200 Antillen-Gulden vor und wir machen 50:50.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

http://www.idowa.de/moosburger-zeitung/container/container/con/1484163.html



> Die Kriminalpolizei Erding warnt vor einer neuen Betrugsmasche, bei der nicht nur interessierte Autoaufkäufer Opfer von Betrügern werden können. Die Täter gehen dabei wie folgt vor: Über die Homepage einer Tageszeitung werden Kleinanzeigen lanciert, die Autos zu auffallend günstigen Preisen anbieten.


hat jemand eine Beispielnummer?


----------



## Franziska (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Diese vielleicht? 01377 / 445071

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...W+98+cent&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=de&lr=lang_de
[...]

Außerdem scheint sich das "Modell" auf weitere Branchen auszuweiten!
Ob da nicht dringend die Bundesnetzagentur handeln sollte?
http://www.handwerk-magazin.de/data/news/news_2139741.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Leider kann ich die angegebene Anzeige nicht mehr abrufen. Weißt Du, was da stand?
Zur anderen Sache:
01377370039 ist der berüchtigte DTMS-Block. Ich werde mal nachfragen.

01377445071 ist in-telegence.


----------



## Franziska (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Ich habe ja auch gleich eine Mail (Verstoß melden) dort hingeschickt.
Ist wohl schon gelöscht.


> *BMW für nur 98 cent*
> 
> BMW für nur 98 cent Unglaublich aber wahr !! WERBEAKTION !!!
> Gewinnen sie einen nagelneuen 3er BMW coupe.einfach anrufen unter 01377 / 445071 oder unter www.datello.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Danke(r) schön
Seit wann sind die Seiten weg? Na, werde ich wohl einen Dresdener Detektiv engagieren müssen 

hier ist zb noch eione
http://www.online-kleinanzeigen.net/detail.php?LNr=67974



> Name: A****`*
> Email: a***@dat****.de
> 
> Datum: Dienstag, 20 Juli, 2004 um 00:13:24
> ...



Nette Nachbarschaft?


			
				Polizei Sachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Raub
> 
> Ort: 01728 Bannewitz, Dr.-Erhart-Schlobach-Str. 3,
> Weißeritzkreis
> ...


http://www.polizei.sachsen.de/pd_oeoe/3367.htm


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Seit wann sind die Seiten weg?


es hat sie wohl mal gegeben  2004-2005

[noparse]http://web.archive.org/web/20050124085147/http://datello.de/[/noparse]
[noparse]http://web.archive.org/web/20050204082631/datello.de/impressum.htm[/noparse]


----------



## Franziska (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Die Anzeige mit der "Anzeigen-ID: kl-53990" war heute mittag um 14 Uhr in den aktuellen Anzeigen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kaufinteressent bei Autoscout mit 01377 Nummer*

Na, das gesuchte Beispiel der Kripo Erding ist dieser kleine Gewinnspieltyp aus Dresden nicht. Eher so ein Kaliber wie die "Magdeburger-Kreisel-Leute" in und um die Magdeburger Börte  (da wo dieser Tokyo-Hotel-*** beheimatet war, wie hieß das Nest gleich?)


----------

